# OIL leak 8hp 4stroke seized



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

$hit happens... 
Now you get to deal with it.
First, are you sure it's seized?
Might be you left the motor in gear so the lockout is engaged.
Make sure the engine is in neutral before pulling the starter cord.
If the engine really is seized, you're gonna need an OEM shop manual
and a pretty good selection of tools to do the job.
Remove the powerhead and if you don't have the skills to do the rebuild,
take the powerhead to your local marine outboard mechanic and let him get it done.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Remove the cowling and spark plugs. Try to turn the flywheel first in one direction and then the other. If it doesn't free up and move, try to see that the timing belt is okay. If it is broken the piston could be hitting a valve. You could take off the cylinder head to see the condition of the cylinder wall? If the piston is seized I would consider taking it to a shop. If the rings were hot enough they will have lost their tension and will need replaced.

I hope you aren't going to have to go that far. Just be glad you only have one cylinder to repair. Also the smaller engines can take an awful lot of abuse and still be made right again.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Ooops ! I just noticed it is a twin 8 HP. It should still be repairable and may be okay.

Frank_S


----------

